# ISO Jamaican Oxtail recipe



## debbie24 (Sep 12, 2006)

anyone have any good recipes for jamaican oxtail?  Thanks


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 13, 2006)

debbie24 said:
			
		

> anyone have any good recipes for jamaican oxtail? Thanks


 
Here's a site which has lots of Jamaican food and recipe subjects
http://www.jamaican-recipes.com/


----------



## debbie24 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the site, i found lots of sites with the recipe before i came here but i was really looking for 1 that was tried and came out like the traditional oxtail stew.  i made some a few weeks ago but it wasnt the same as the restaurants.  the restaurant version is usually alot more brown and a little thicker that what mine came out to be.


----------



## Meliscious (Nov 30, 2011)

the restaurants probably use browning sauce and a little ketchup. sometimes they thicken it with a little vegetable (plaintain, sweet potato, yam, cassava, etc.) or wheat flour.


----------

